# Can anyone ID this huge brom?



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

The leaves are 4 in wide! It is from wal-mart. Would be great for tads since it has a large water cup. Would in do well in a large viv? Thanks,
JP


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Aechmea fasciata


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like an Aechmea fasciata. I've had one since....97. I don't recall but I'm sure it pupped and I've been raising the pup since then. Mine has always been kept on the dryer side and has never been given enough light. But I never really knew anything about plants before I started keeping frogs.  

I don't know that I'd put that plant in your tank as is. You would probably want to wait for it to pup and then use the pups in your tank. People always say that big broms don't do well because they aren't acclimated to the super moist conditions they are suddenly thrown into.
That said, I've totally put adult (and blooming) broms in a viv before. 

Anyway, it's a great looking brom. I haven't seen one for sale since back when I got mine.

(oh, I'll bet if you're putting it in a screen topped viv it would be fine.)


----------

